# Scherza Infida



## Morganist (Jul 14, 2012)

I found this aria which I have liked for a long time. It is from Ariodante by Handel.

http://baroqueclassics.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Morganist said:


> I found this aria which I have liked for a long time. It is from Ariodante by Handel.
> 
> http://baroqueclassics.blogspot.co.uk/


Great isn't it? I saw a production of Ariodante several years back by English National Opera and this was definitely the 'show stopper'.


----------

